# Web Development > ASP.NET textbox TextChanged Event

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by visitor rohitgupta22* 

If i define the textbox TextChanged Event in code behind and set the AutoPostback property of the textbox to false. when clicking on the button on the webform what happens, which event will be fired.

----------


## psuresh1982

When you click any button that causes the form to be submitted to the server, Page load event will occur first.. 

As we set teh autopostback property of the textbox to false, it wont fire the event immediately as soon as the text in the textbox changed. But it will be executed as soon as the form submitted

The click event of the button will be executed then.

-------------------
suresh

----------

